# bio-chemical filter sponge



## millermin (Jan 12, 2010)

hi, everyone, where can i buy bio-chemical filter sponge, i got to diy canister filter.very expensive in Bigals.
thanks


----------



## Jsu (Dec 4, 2009)

can u share ur diy canister experience ? i would like to learn.


----------



## millermin (Jan 12, 2010)

Jsu said:


> can u share ur diy canister experience ? i would like to learn.


hi dear, my canister filter finished on last weekend, but i failed. i uesd a soya sauce plastic bucket with cover from restaurant as a canister. but the cover didnot tight enough and opened under the water pressure. so i do not have any thing share with you. sorry.
pvc pipe is good canister, but 4" so small. if you get 6" or 8" pvc pipe, i know how to do.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

DIY canister filter in some kind of margarin bucket= guaranteed failure after not very long. You can find a used 22XX for like $50. It won't leak.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

millermin said:


> hi, everyone, where can i buy bio-chemical filter sponge, i got to diy canister filter.very expensive in Bigals.
> thanks


Big als have some pretty good sponge, not sure what else you are looking for. Do you mean bio-balls and activated carbon? Sorry, there used to be a online store that sell good sponge for pretty cheap, but I can't seem to remember where.

Also, you can substitue your bucket with a pail from Home Depot or Rona. They have these 5 gallons bucket with a lid that will do a proper seal. I think it cost around $7 - $9 for the bucket and around $5 for the lid.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## millermin (Jan 12, 2010)

Zebrapl3co said:


> Big als have some pretty good sponge, not sure what else you are looking for. Do you mean bio-balls and activated carbon? Sorry, there used to be a online store that sell good sponge for pretty cheap, but I can't seem to remember where.
> 
> Also, you can substitue your bucket with a pail from Home Depot or Rona. They have these 5 gallons bucket with a lid that will do a proper seal. I think it cost around $7 - $9 for the bucket and around $5 for the lid.


i am very interested in your pail. could you show me a picture. any thing about filer i built is very nice but the bucket. this pail lid is locked and tight enough?
i got a big pillow sponge in ebay. just $10.0


----------

